# Anal Cancer



## susie2711 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi this is my first visit but i am in need of advice.. Our boy Arnie who is 12 1/2 has Anal cancer he had a tumour removed 4years ago and was fine until June when he developed a tumour on his side turned out to be a sarcoma, this was removed and we thought great but 2 weeks later we noticed a large lump on his bottom took him to the vets and he was diagnosed with Anal cancer again which is inoperable and they told us he was living on borrowed time due to having it previously.. He is now deteriorating he has had a couple of bad days where he shakes and just walks around with his head bowed and his tail between his legs, he is on tramadol to help with the pain, but we hate seeing him like this, other days he is good and enjoys a short walk and he is still eating, we know we will need to make that big decision soon but it's so hard, we don't want him to suffer but we don't want to make that decision too soon, if anyone has been through this please help as I am beside myself now....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have to do what's best for Arnie.
They give us so much during their lifetime, we need to let them go with dignity. When the bad days out number the good, its time to say goodbye.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

So very sad to hear of Arnie's condition. I have no advice except that it must be not only so painful for him but very painful for you too, to see your guy going through this. My thoughts are with you to do the right thing for Arnie.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. I don't really have words, but I know how I would feel in your shoes. 

A friend of mine had to say goodbye to his pup some time ago, and the Vet came to his house so they could say farewell in the comfort of home.

My thoughts are with you, Arnie and your family.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

It's a very hard decision. At one point we also had to let go of our beloved companions. 
With Toni (GSD) we were told if the dog still ate and drank on his own it may be about pain control, comfort, understanding and patientce. 

You have our prayers. 

Blessings 

Julius


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Prayers always

12 plus years 

I would grant him Mercy

these treatments take so much 

all the best

God bless the Great V and Your family

Freedom and Mercy to me


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, how awful...

We've all been there, I lost 2 to hemangiosarcoma and it was simply devastating. 

The only solace I can offer is that the time between hello and good bye is always too short, yet by remembering that time, you'll make the right choice and at the right time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

susie2711, I'm so sorry about your boy Arnie!! :'( I've been through it far too many times... If he is still eating and drinking on his own, and is receiving meds for his pain, you can probably wait a little longer. But... the decision you are going to have to make on Arnie's behalf is inevitable, as you know. It is so heartbreaking!! The only solid advice I can offer is this: Please don't keep him alive too long just so you don't have to cry. His quality of life and his comfort should be your foremost concerns right now. You've been close to him for all these years, so you are the only ones who can actually judge whether or not he is really enjoying life any more. Letting go can be the biggest gift. Mercy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I should have added this earlier... When you do decide it's time to let Arnie go, just make the appointment and keep it. Be brave and don't cry. Try to be calm for Arnie's sake. Pet him and speak softly to him. 

Ask the Vet to administer two shots. The first should be a heavy sedative, as if he were just putting Arnie under to prepare for surgery, Then, when Arnie is totally unconscious, have the Vet give the lethal injection. 

This is absolutely the kindest way to go about it. I'm so sorry to have to be dispensing this kind of advice. I know it's horrible to even think about it. But knowing this can offer you some comfort. Your dog will not be awake when his heart is stopped. This is important. You can fall apart afterwards, and do your grieving at home. My heart is breaking for you and Arnie. You are in my prayers. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

we had a 12 1/2 yr old Weimaraner... Greta... she was as much family as my own child. but she was in so much pain ... we gave her as much medication as we could, but it just made things worse... 
when we made the decision and carried through, I was so devastated... I wanted her to be at home, and it just wasn't like I wanted, we took her to the vet, and they were wonderful, even gave her a fine feast of cat food before the "needle of mercy". 
But I was so distraught about it all. 
we were out until after dark... when we came home that evening, a Huge Owl was sitting on our roof... the Highest peak.
Hooting, He was Huge. I had never seen. and have never seen again an OWL like that. 
I believe the Owl was letting me know that all was as it should be, and Greta had crossed the Rainbow Bridge.

If you are not sure, listen... just before you drop off to sleep ...you can hear them bark.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My Weimaraner died just over 2 years ago, he had lymphoma and my vet pumped him full of chemotherapy at a cost of over 3000 pounds just to make money from my dogs illness and my agony...I should have just let him go weeks before and knowing what I know now, I would never put my little Darcy through this just to get a few weeks longer from my loved one...It truly is heart breaking and you never get over it, but you do have the fondest of memories once you get through the initial loss of your bestest ever friend and loving family member.....


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My very first dog as an adult and in my first home after I was married was a pound puppy named Cookie. She was 14 years old when I had to put her down due to cancer. She was full of lumps, was incontinent, and couldn't climb the few stairs to go up and down to the door.(we lived in a bungalow at the time). I had to do what was best for her. My daughter came into this world with her as her best companion and watch dog. I set the date and didn't tell her..... It was very hard on all of us. Many years later, My husband passed away from cancer that was terminal, I have gotten remarried and now my daughter, husband and I have our first Vizsla puppy who is 10 weeks old. Believe me I can relate to how hard it is. Be strong.... No matter how heart breaking it is you will always have the best memories and those can't be taken away.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, how heartbreaking. 

I had a beagle that I received as a present when I was 9 years old. I essentially grew up with her, as we didn't make the decision to let her pass until she was 13 years old. The hardest part for me was making the decision. I struggled back and forth with it for weeks before we went through with it. The actual passing of her wasn't too tough, since I knew she wasn't in any pain and all the pain she had been enduring for weeks was now gone. The next toughest part was the night after her passing. I had been getting up with her several times throughout the night for several months before she passed. She had little control of her bladder and couldn't go the night without needing to be let out. That first night without her I woke up at our usual time of 1 a.m. for the first night-time potty break. I cried hysterically as I laid there in bed, realizing she wasn't there for me to tend to. 

You truly never do get over it, but as time passes you remember the good memories of when they were healthy and thriving, and the ones of them at the end where they are ill and struggling fade away.

No one can tell you exactly when it is time, but one piece of advice that I found very helpful:

Think of 3 things that your dog really enjoys. Is it eating, going on walks and chasing squirrels or playing fetch? When he can no longer do the majority of those things on MOST days, it's time.

Prayers outward to you and your's.


----------



## susie2711 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and advice, Arnie has perked up today and has been for a walk and had dinner so a lot better on yesterday, I know these good days will become few and far between and as soon as Arnie starts to show any sign of distress and stops being Arnie we will do the right thing for him, he has been a loyal friend and family member and will go with his dignity in tact. Thank you all again, and I am sorry for all your losses....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Susie, for even a slim chance of hope, who knows :'(

http://www.caninecancerdiet.com/


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Only words I have

don't hang on for you"

Give it all to the mate you know him of her the best

and suffering and daily pain taking it some away with numbing pills to me is not real mercy

Protect the Mates integrity to the end

2 of my best pointers I thought I could fight it all

they both suffered longer

as I needed them more then they did me at the end of the rainbow bridge

Pray Cry I did Real Men Cry

Mercy then freedom

God bless you God grace you

this is very tough work

brought me to my knees

My prayers

you make far better choices then I did

I was far too late

in the shot or shots of mercy

Its your fight

I am sure many on here are sending prayers to you

The mercy horn blows loud and proud for You


----------



## susie2711 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just to let you all know we lost our lovely boy this morning he had developed a tumour in his throat and could no longer eat or drink, we had to let him go he was no longer our Arnie and the best thing to do was let him go with dignity and in as least pain as possible, it was a heart breaking decision and have not stopped crying since but it was best for him, he has been our friend for 12 1/2 years life will be difficult now the house is empty but we have our memories :'( :'( :'(


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences... I am so terribly sorry for your loss!! Take comfort in knowing that you did the right thing for Arnie. :'( :'( :'(

As time passes and you work through your grief, consider adding another dog to your family. That can be very healing, too. You will never replace Arnie, but you will fall in love again.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Arnie. :'(


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We all feel your heart and loss

It took me 50 years to learn how to cry

Sir Copper topper showed me how :'(

tears can be healing

may his spirit run through you for life.

All Warriors need Mercy near the end

Your memories none with him can steal

there earned

May God bless you less pain

and You did the correct release

Diseases are a beast

My Swedish war flag will hang half mask today for him and all of your family he touched 

but remember this and zero faith folks agree with me on this

He is smiling miles down on you from the heavens embracing every pain smile back at him

Remember this Great mate well

He earned it

trust in prayer

Willow, Rudy and Sir Copper Topper 2 all hug you

Reds stand together


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I saw a cartoon on Facebook of a dog with angel wings. The caption was, "when you feel me watching you, just look up." We put our oldest dog down in January due to dementia. She would attack without warning and although she was small, had started to do quite a bit of damage. I "look up" a lot these days.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

We are so,so sorry for your loss, I know exactly what you are going through but with time it gets a bit better.....and yes, you will have the fondest of memories,it just takes time....take care...Rob and Darcy...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( very sorry.
Please accept our most heartfelt sympathies for your loss.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

With deepest sympathy for the loss of Arnie. Emotions and feelings will get better with time. Allow yourself to do that- No thoughts or actions are unrealistic at this time in your life. No one can erase the fondest of memories. Sincerely, Marcia, Mark and Dharma


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Very sad to see any person or animal coming to the end.

I can only say be by his side at the end go with him and comfort him until he is gone. No animal should be without their human without them when the time comes.


----------

